# New Tank!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey everyone,

I finally put my reds into their new 60 gallon tank. 
check out my pics. I have a sponge filter/bubbler, bubble wall, fluvalm200 heater, aquaclear 110 filter on the left, tetra power filter on the right, lots of live plants, cool structure, coarse sand, rocks scattered, and the 5 young pygos of course.

my babies are timid at the moment and lay in the weeds. they only really come out to explore and eat when being fed.

let me know what you think!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking nice! Good use of the shelves


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice, sure they will enjoy their new tank!







... now you already know what i think about filtration...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks!

my blood and sweat went into this tank...

at least the pygos will enjoy that since they're carnivores after all;P


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the exact sand you have? Looks pretty nice. had a massive fail with the sand attempt tonight. That's ok though part of it. Also I know it could be tough because your tank is planted. But to help your red's come around try to leave the light off as much as you possibly can and slowly start leaving it on longer and longer. This is what worked best for me with all my fish both pygo and serra


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> What's the exact sand you have? Looks pretty nice. had a massive fail with the sand attempt tonight. That's ok though part of it. Also I know it could be tough because your tank is planted. But to help your red's come around try to leave the light off as much as you possibly can and slowly start leaving it on longer and longer. This is what worked best for me with all my fish both pygo and serra


its like coarse sand. I bought it from a dude with the tank.

sorry to hear about your fail lol.

are you talking about them being timid? I could try one light on and one off or something


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Eh it happens, I posted on it in the sand post so no one else goes through the crap I did. All Purpose sand from quikeret is not the way to go LOL. Yeah the light off helps calm them and once they are calm they will come around. Also don't feed them for awhile, as low light as possible they will get use to their tank and start looking for food. Then introduce more light until finally they won't care at all. It worked on mine I think you will be good with it too!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> Eh it happens, I posted on it in the sand post so no one else goes through the crap I did. All Purpose sand from quikeret is not the way to go LOL. Yeah the light off helps calm them and once they are calm they will come around. Also don't feed them for awhile, as low light as possible they will get use to their tank and start looking for food. Then introduce more light until finally they won't care at all. It worked on mine I think you will be good with it too!


ill do that tomorrow. and feed less. ill do a water change too. i left a bunch of blood worms on the floor of the tank tonight.

I have a question.

when you do water changes do you use the aquasafe for the full dosage of the tank? 60 gal? or do you only put in the amount of gallons of TAP water you put in?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Eh it happens, I posted on it in the sand post so no one else goes through the crap I did. All Purpose sand from quikeret is not the way to go LOL. Yeah the light off helps calm them and once they are calm they will come around. Also don't feed them for awhile, as low light as possible they will get use to their tank and start looking for food. Then introduce more light until finally they won't care at all. It worked on mine I think you will be good with it too!


ill do that tomorrow. and feed less. ill do a water change too. i left a bunch of blood worms on the floor of the tank tonight.

I have a question.

*when you do water changes do you use the aquasafe for the full dosage of the tank? 60 gal? or do you only put in the amount of gallons of TAP water you put in?*
[/quote]

Just the amount needed for the water your are adding...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

When I do water changes I treat just the water in the bucket. That way the chlorine never enters the tank, to answer your question though no you don't have to do the entire tank. Since I change my 125g with the hose from the sink I always treat just a little more then I think I have removed. I treat the water first then add the new water. However you choose is up to you though.

Also since they are babies don't cut their food back to much. Just a touch. So they start to look for it and don't keep doing it to long. Maybe a week. Then regular then maybe try one more time for a few days. The lights are the best thing you can do but that's hard with plants. Either way eventually they will come around. Just may take longer doing some ways then other. Good luck though an the tank looks nice! I would look into getting those fluval bio cubes. When you do a water change rinse the new cubes real good in the tank water drained then add them to your filter. They work the best, I promise you that


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> When I do water changes I treat just the water in the bucket. That way the chlorine never enters the tank, to answer your question though no you don't have to do the entire tank. Since I change my 125g with the hose from the sink I always treat just a little more then I think I have removed. I treat the water first then add the new water. However you choose is up to you though.
> 
> Also since they are babies don't cut their food back to much. Just a touch. So they start to look for it and don't keep doing it to long. Maybe a week. Then regular then maybe try one more time for a few days. The lights are the best thing you can do but that's hard with plants. Either way eventually they will come around. Just may take longer doing some ways then other. Good luck though an the tank looks nice! I would look into getting those fluval bio cubes. When you do a water change rinse the new cubes real good in the tank water drained then add them to your filter. They work the best, I promise you that


ill see if they have them at petsmart!

and thanks!..... took a LONG time before I started getting APPROVAL from all you dudes.

LOL!

It's good to know im doing something right.

I should invest in a powerhead though.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not that no one approves anything. Just when your new it's easy to undershoot your tank setup. An everyone on here will give you an honest answer to what the fish need. They are very particular fish lol. I went through the same thing though. If you listen to the older guys tour fish will thrive an look, act, an eat awesome. Especially Hannibal and Frank. Those guys are good an give the best advice for the fish period lol.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> It's not that no one approves anything. Just when your new it's easy to undershoot your tank setup. An everyone on here will give you an honest answer to what the fish need. They are very particular fish lol. I went through the same thing though. If you listen to the older guys tour fish will thrive an look, act, an eat awesome. Especially Hannibal and Frank. Those guys are good an give the best advice for the fish period lol.


lol ya!

oh. congratulate hannibal on ten THOUSAND posts


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like the look of your tank!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

were you able to find those bio cubes?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> were you able to find those bio cubes?


oh crap I forgot. I was in petsmart today.

ill grtab them next time


----------

